# Wampler Velvet Fuzz



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Guess what was at the door when I got home today? 

At this point you have probably deduced it was the Wampler Velvet Fuzz via Charles @ Electric Mojo. Great job! Looks like I get my treat the day after Halloween. I haven't even plugged it in yet so no review but here's a fresh out of the box shot.









I bought this in a moment of weakness and one lacking supervision. You see, as much as I like so many of the fuzzes the world has to offer, old story right?, my heart has belonged to the Skreddy Lunar Module for years. A few weeks ago temptation and curiosity got the better of me and I could be traveling down a dark path. Here is the spot the Velvet is vying for, potentially.









I'll compare over the weekend into a few different amps and possibly even setup a little recording session and do a shootout. Wish me luck!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats vadsy!

My fuzz binge is subsiding after a couple of years of collecting them.
I'd like a board with three fuzz, a sustaining gain monster,
a spitty gated and an octave fuzz. On top of the other dirt pedals, of course.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

So first off, the Velvet sounds great, rich, full and smooth! I put about an hour into A/B-ing the two fuzzes and I'm pretty torn. 

I think the biggest issue is that the Velvet is not super compatible with my Jr/Dlx hybrid amp. It sounds very smooth and very full but most of the time it doesn't seem to have enough bite. I have the switch turned tight and the bright knob nearly maxed, it sounds good but I don't think it'll cut through much, especially in a band scenario. I think the modded amp paired with the darker hemp cone speaker doesn't gives the pedal enough distinction in the long run. That's also on the bridge pickup of a Tele with the tone knob on the guitar full bright. The LunMod has more parameters to adjust and find a balance dark and full or bright and in your face, although it does sound slightly harsher and at times thinner. I'm going to try some other amps in my arsenal. 

For me both pedals are really easy to like, after 30 seconds with either one it sounds awesome and I forget all about the BS shootout. I just think for my type if playing, usually lead, it would get a bit lost in the mix. I'm still going to try and record some clips of the two for public comparison.


----------

